# Americare interview on Monday



## Rookie (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey everyone
I'm new to this forum so i'm not sure if this is in the right place, but I just wanted to know if anyone here has interviewed with Americare in LA county before? I'm scheduled to have an interview with them on Monday, so i'd like to get any info I can about the process

Also, the lady I spoke to on the phone told me it was acceptable to "dress casual" but also "look presentable" and wear a short sleeve shirt. Can anyone help me out with this? I'm fashion challenged :sad:

Whoah I just had major deja vu while typing that last part lol


----------



## inacornfield (Jan 21, 2010)

If they said wear short sleeve, I would wear a nice polo shirt with khakis. If I were a dude, that is. If you don't want to wear short sleeves maybe a button up shirt with no tie?


----------



## Rookie (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking that too. A couple of friends suggested that as well.
Anyone else?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 22, 2010)

Did they request specifically you wear a short sleeve?

If so, I like that tactic...maybe a little sneaky way of checking for visibly offensive tattoos...LOL


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 22, 2010)

To me, interview = coat and tie. Be professional, dress professional, and remember, in the end it's business. Unless they're expecting some sort of physical testing, it's impossible to over dress.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 22, 2010)

Rookie said:


> Hey everyone
> I'm new to this forum so i'm not sure if this is in the right place, but I just wanted to know if anyone here has interviewed with Americare in LA county before? I'm scheduled to have an interview with them on Monday, so i'd like to get any info I can about the process
> 
> Also, the lady I spoke to on the phone told me it was acceptable to "dress casual" but also "look presentable" and wear a short sleeve shirt. Can anyone help me out with this? I'm fashion challenged :sad:
> ...



Unless they make u do a physical test, just dress long sleeve collared white shirt with tie, and kahki pants

like JPNIV Said u cant overdress

btw how long did it take for Americare to contact you for an Interview? 
i applied to their OC County branch but they didnt reply


----------



## Rookie (Jan 22, 2010)

Well the part about short sleeve shirt she said because they understand you need to be comfortable when you do your skills testing.
But I think I will wear a shirt and tie to play it safe. I could always dress down later on if needed, right?

Music, I recieved a call right away. I believe I applied Tuesday or Wednesday night and recieved a call yesterday.


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 22, 2010)

What I would do is if visible tattoos then I'd wear like a nice dress sweater something like that to hide them.  If not, then a PLAIN polo shirt and khakis, dockers, or dress pants is acceptable.  I would wear dress shoes though, not gym shoes - take though that way if you need to change out you can.  I wouldn't suggest a suit and tie, but a plain dress shirt in a conservative color (nothing loud or print) and subtle tie is always safe with well pressed pants, or if you choose to go more casual, a turtleneck with a classy sweater is always appreciated.  Just make sure is a plain sweater as print tends to be distracting.  Good luck !


----------



## Rookie (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply firemedic. Although i'm still not sure how to go about this, i'm sure i'll figure it out. Nervous as hell though. It's my first interview for an EMT job. I have another one scheduled for the Monday after with Bowers as well. They actually told me to wear shorts, a t-shirt, and tennis shoes. Love the simplicity


----------



## danjncoop (Apr 8, 2010)

*Americare Interview*

Thanks for your guys replies it helped a lot! I wore a button down white shirt and navy pants with dress shoes while everyone else worse jeans.  Word for the wise: Never wear a tee and jeans to an interview, even if they say to dress casually.  Being an EMT is all about professionalism and you want to reflect that by your appearance.

As for the interview, it was pretty standard.  They asked questions like: What will you bring to our company?  What is a weakness? Are you willing to work 24s, What would your past employers say about you?  The interview went really well.  The important thing is to remain calm and smile.

The written test was pretty easy if you passed the nremt you will have no problems.

They said they would call in a day or two if I got the job or send a letter if I didnt.  I got the job and have heard good things about the company.


----------



## cristianb36 (May 3, 2010)

so no physical test at the interview?
good choice dressing nicer. btw


----------



## atropine (May 3, 2010)

Watch out they are a real shaddy company. I used to work for them when they first got there medic program up and runing.


----------



## MusicMedic (May 3, 2010)

atropine said:


> Watch out they are a real shaddy company. I used to work for them when they first got there medic program up and runing.



whats so shady about them?


----------



## LSalander (Mar 3, 2011)

*Shady..?*

Yeah, I'd really like to know how they are shady.  I have a skills test and interview soon and was excited.  Of all the places I've applied at, they were up there with R/M and AMR as far as professionalism.  

I'm in Escondido, so maybe the atmosphere's different?


----------



## LSalander (Mar 9, 2011)

*Feedback on AmeriCare*

Did an interview with AmeriCare and they were awesome.  Totally professional, very nice and welcoming, and sounds like they have a great program for their new EMTs.  2 months of training with sims and exams and a very careful transition into patient care.  I felt like they care a lot about their EMTs, their patients, and maintaining their reputation.

This is just from an interview, so I could be wrong about how they are once you work there.  But after applying at all the SD county ambulance companies and interviewing at a good number of them, I liked AmeriCare the best. 

Anyway, anyone going in for an interview - know your skills well, they tested and questioned me on all of them.  They weren't as heavy on the protocols like R/M and AMR were, but those can never hurt to know well.


----------



## worrals (Mar 14, 2011)

6 months on and i'm interested to know if it is as you expected? I'd really like to apply to Americare and just wondered if you had any tips, advice or help from your own experience?


----------



## ITBITB13 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have an interview with AmeriCare tomorrow afternoon. I am very excited, since I heard many great things about this company. I too am planning to dress nice, despite being told to wear something a little more casual. But I am very interested in knowing what everyone that works or interviewed there before has to say... Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Sandog (Aug 10, 2011)

Ivan_13 said:


> Hello everyone. I have an interview with AmeriCare tomorrow afternoon. I am very excited, since I heard many great things about this company. I too am planning to dress nice, despite being told to wear something a little more casual. But I am very interested in knowing what everyone that works or interviewed there before has to say... Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



I did my ride alongs with Americare. Nice trucks, employees seemed competent. I heard no real complaints from the folks I rode with. Mostly IFT calls.


----------



## jon51 (Aug 10, 2011)

It's an ok place.  Don't want to bad mouth it but I can think of a number of better places to work.  I do understand though that there are few opportunities these days for jobs.  The turnover is very high there.  They are non stop hiring and that seems a little funny considering the way no other companies are hiring.  They are getting better these days with new management but I'm still warning you to be careful when considering employment there.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My last interview i wore whatever i was wearing that day. Unless youre applying to be a CEO or some crap i dont think they expect suits and ties.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## jgoodfernandez (Aug 10, 2011)

I have an interview with AmeriCare today as well. I am a little nervous, this is my first interview for an ambulance company so I really dont know what to expect. Either way it will be a learning experience. I do plan on dressing nice despite being said to wear a T shirt and what not though.


----------



## thisismikedee (Aug 13, 2011)

AmeriCare is looking to hire a lot of EMTs due to the fact that they just picked up the 911 contract for the city of Santa Monica. But be careful, very shady company, the only reason AMR couldn't grab the contract is cuz AmeriCare is known for giving "kick backs" to city counsel members and giving bribes to the people who handle the contracts. Of course, big companies like AMR can't do things like that because we are under the microscope due to our size, so companies like Americare fly under the radar. Moral of the story? The second someone blows the whistle to the right person, fair business practice laws come into play and bye-bye Americare...and your job. Why do you think there are so many small time ambulance companies that go in and out of existence in LA? Cuz they are all doing shady *** :censored::censored::censored::censored:. AMR has the capital to buy any competition, why don't we? Because companies have learned to Shield themselves from AMR buyouts by doing illegal things...automatically making them non attractive to AMR buyout power. AMR just waits for these companies to get caught, shut down, and put out of business...then we swoop in. It's only a matter of time


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2011)

thisismikedee said:


> AMR has the capital to buy any competition, why don't we? Because companies have learned to Shield themselves from AMR buyouts by doing illegal things...automatically making them non attractive to AMR buyout power. AMR just waits for these companies to get caught, shut down, and put out of business...then we swoop in. It's only a matter of time



Or... for privately owned companies, the owner says, "No."


----------



## thisismikedee (Aug 13, 2011)

They don't have the chance to say no, all the books are public record, we just take a quick look at them and say hell no. I can list 4 companies in the LA area that have begged for a buyout and we just laugh at them. East Los angeles counties 911 provider has been trying to sell for ever haha


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 13, 2011)

thisismikedee said:


> They don't have the chance to say no, all the books are public record, we just take a quick look at them and say hell no. I can list 4 companies in the LA area that have begged for a buyout and we just laugh at them. East Los angeles counties 911 provider has been trying to sell for ever haha




There's a difference between someone looking to sell their company and not finding a company and AMR trying to force someone to sell their company when they don't want to. While I have no clue about the attitude of Americare, no amount of money in the world is can force someone to sell if they aren't interested in selling. Hence why the concept of a privately held company doing something shady to prevent AMR from buying them is bogus.


----------



## thisismikedee (Aug 13, 2011)

Most privately owned companies are actually owned by private investment firms that look to tell companies when they are doing poorly to relief financial stress. Since these private investment firms merely provide the capital they allow the companies management to stay intact. The owner is still the owner, who recieves capital (to balance out uncollected bills, pay for numerous insurances, etc.) the management knows they will not be sellable practicing the things they do, and they know that when the firm tries to sell they won't be able to. Fool proof plan for the "owners" to keep making money. Eventually they pay back their initial investment and either shut down and retire, or try to sell.


----------



## thisismikedee (Aug 13, 2011)

Sell*


----------



## almorajo25 (Sep 16, 2015)

I was able to land an interview on Monday. What kinds of skills will be tested on and how is the interview portion? Any advice would be very helpful!


----------

